# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Supprimer une section vide ?

## leloup84

Bonjour
J'ai crer une section avec un commentaire qui vient d'une base de donne, je voudrais savoir comment supprimer cette section si elle est vide ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Aitone

En cliquant droit sur ta section, puis en cochant "Supprimer les sections vides"..  Tout simplement  :;):

----------


## leloup84

oui  je l'ai fais mais j'ai toujours mon titre commentaire qui s'affiche  ct

----------


## leloup84

Ok j'ai essay comme tu as dis et  marche.
Le problme c'est que moi j'ai un champ pour le titre et un autre qui rcupre la donne. Et s'il n'y a pas de donne le champ titre reste lui. Par contre si je l'enlve il disparait bien. Alors comment puis je faire pour garder le titre quand ya une donne ?

----------


## Aitone

Ok,

Alors tu clique droit sur ton champ texte, Mettre en Forme, et tu lui met une formule de suppression :


```
iif ({tonchamp}="",true,false)
```

----------


## leloup84

je l'a met a quel endroit et t'es sur que la formule s'crit comme  ?

----------


## Aitone

Quand tu met ton champ en forme, dans l'onglet "Commun", tu as "Supprimer" avec  droite un petit bouton   X+2.
Tu cliques dessus et c'est l que tu mets ta formule. Et oui, je suis sur qu'elle s'crit comme a pourquoi ?

----------


## leloup84

il me met qu'il y a une erreur. Je fais le clic sur le champ titre et sur le champ qui rcupre la donne ?

----------


## Aitone

J'espre que tu n'as pas fait un copier-coller de ma formule ?

----------


## leloup84

nan mais c'est bien iif(COMMENTAIRE="",True,False)

----------


## Aitone

C'est bien cela... Et juste sur ton champ titre. Quel est le message d'erreur ?

----------


## leloup84

Caractre ) manquant

Voil ce j'cris :
iif(COMMENTAIRE="",True,False)

----------


## Aitone

Il faut slectionner ton champ et ne pas crire COMMENTAIRE. 
Cela doit se composer ainsi : {Matable.Monchamp}

----------


## leloup84

J'ai cris  :
iif(SU_ENT_NCL_PRO.COMMENTAIRE="",True,False)

Et j'ai toujours le mme message d'erreur

----------


## Aitone

Rajoutes les accolades

```
iif({SU_ENT_NCL_PRO.COMMENTAIRE}="",True,False)
```

----------


## say

par ailleurs, tu pourrais faire la mme chose ds l'expert section..en cachant la section complte et pas juste une zone de texte (l, tu auras une zone vide)
en fonction de la formule que tu es en train de construire

----------


## LeSigne

Tu peux galement juste insrer le code suivant et cela fonctionnera :


```

```

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

le messsage a 14 ans.. j'espre qu'ils sont passs  autre chose..  ::): ))))

----------

